# Looking for Rear Airspring removal instructions, or Someone with Bentley.



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

AllroadFAQ has the instrcutions for the fronts, but does anybody have them for the rear.
Or can anybody email those pages from the Bentley CD?
Found it, nevermind.

http://www.arnottindustries.co...SMALL
Fronts too for those curious, but AllroadFAQ has the fronts covered really well.
http://www.arnottindustries.co...SMALL


_Modified by G60 Carat at 3:53 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Looking for Rear Airspring removal instructions, or Someone with Bentley. (G60 Carat)*

Holy **** that did not go well!








Does anybody have the Bentley instructions for the removal of these?


----------

